# Greenhouse lizards



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok so been speaking to a pal old user on here and he's doing an awesome greenhouse build for some Italian wall lizards and I got thinking what other lizards could live in a greenhouse? I'm lucky as live in Cornwall so warmer down here. Any suggestions on lizards/frogs would be grateful.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess most Mediterranean species would be suitable - you could even add in some European Tortoises into the mix? 

Personally, I would still provide additional areas where the animals can bask at higher temperatures. Also, ensure that the glass used is such that it allows UV to penetrate - otherwise the animals will need this provided via other methods. 

Consider also what will happen in the winter months. The major difference between here and on the continent is dampness. Reptiles are able to withstand cold dry conditions but cold damp conditions are a killer so this will need to be considered. 

It is not just cold you will have to contend with either, even during the summer months you may have to find a way to cool down the greenhouse or provide cool retreats for the inhabitants.



Lozmick geckos said:


> Ok so been speaking to a pal old user on here and he's doing an awesome greenhouse build for some Italian wall lizards and I got thinking what other lizards could live in a greenhouse? I'm lucky as live in Cornwall so warmer down here. Any suggestions on lizards/frogs would be grateful.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

Most species do best if they are allowed to move in and out of the greenhouse. If you prefer to keep the animals year round inside the greenhouse an shed with an glass/opening roof would probably work a bit better. 

_Testudo hermanni/boettgeri _do very well outside (I keep mine outside most of the year). 

Like stated above most European lizards do very well. _Timon lepidus_, _Lacerta viridis/bilineata_, _Lacerta agilis_, _Zootoca vivipara_ and great number of _Podarcis _species are pretty 'common' in outdoor terrariums. Be careful though, the last three species are native or are invasive and I'm not sure how UK regulations work.

Sometimes overlooked: _Thamnophis sp._ also do very well in outdoor enclosures. Just like _Nerodia sipedon insularum_ and_ Natrix maura[/I. Natrix natrix also do well (obviously) but again, I'm not sure if keeping native species is legal in the UK. 

There are loads more species that would do very well part of the year outside. I know keepers who keep Uromastyx outside for a good number of days in summer. Argentine tegu's also do really well outside so long as they have access to an indoor shelter. Depending on the local/species Takydromus sp. can also kept outside for a good portion of the year

I'm not very knowledgeable on frogs and salamanders, but I know Bufotes viridis, Triturus carnifex and Bombina orientalis are kept outside in ponds. Keep in mind they often need some extra attention and preparation for harsh winters._


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a stupid question to add ... do green houses let UV light through?

I know that in the UK (and Europe I think) car windows block UV, which is why you don't get a tan with the windows up and also why reactions/reactolite spectacles don't work in a car (with the windows up).

Sure greenhouses are used to grow plants! But I have house plants that live on my kitchen windowsill (indoors) and they grow.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Glass will stop UVB but you can buy uv transmitting perspex. It is expensive but it's used for sun beds, so is readily available. Otherwise wire mesh over a portion of the greenhouse is an option. You will probably need it in the summer anyway for ventilation.

As for species as others have said many of the European Lacertids are suited. These can be sourced quite economically either here or in Germany and the Netherlands.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help and advice if anybody else uses a greenhouse or similar please post photos for inspiration with what you keep etc and how you have it set up


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just ensure that whatever species you settle on, the greenhouse is escape proof.


----------



## Satch (Sep 25, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Just ensure that whatever species you settle on, the greenhouse is escape proof.


This is absolutely critical.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I used to keep my Sungazers outside for part of the year, the intention was to slowly - year on year, increase the amount of time they were outside.

Mine was just a simple cold frame type design - you can see pitures of this by searching my previous posts. Obviously this enclosure in this state was *not suitable* for year round living and had I continued with this housing idea (which I will in the future) I would have had to consider a greenhouse type design.


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

The enclosure my animals live in: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...3730-t-hermanni-outdoor-enclosure-season.html 

Someone who has converted his entire garden into an habitat (in Dutch but well worth translating):
http://www.terrariumtuin.nl/

An Dutch article on outdoor keeping (general advice):
https://www.lacerta.nl/sites/default/files/artikelpdfs/Lacerta61-03-102-107.pdf

On outdoor snake keeping:
My outdoor terrarium. Archives - Steven Bol Garter Snakes

Plenty of German forums also promote outdoor keeping:
https://www.google.nl/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=freilandhaltung+echsen&*

There are several books around om outdoor keeping and a English forum focused on outdoor keeping (but I don't remember the name).


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Just ensure that whatever species you settle on, the greenhouse is escape proof.


I would be more worried about predators getting in, mice, rats, cats, birds and foxes.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the links creed and Francis


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Can eyed lizards be housed out side all year then.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes in the southern part of England ( and Wales).


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Ooo. I live in south wales. Might be something worth looking at in the future then. I remember the first time i seen them in a pet shop was like :gasp: lol


----------

